# New mousie!



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I went to the pet store today to get a cuttle bone for Sweetheart, my buck with the incisor problem, and they had a few meeces that had been returned to the store. I usually don't find anything worth having in their mousie population, but this one was red eyed doe, really quite large for a pet store mousie, with a nice tail set on, and fairly long tail, and pregnant to boot. I though it was incumbent upon me to rescue her from a dicey situation. She was extremely nervous, and didn't want the store employee to handle her, but she calmed right down as soon as I got her in my hands. When I got her home, and in a tank, she took a treat from my hand!

I had been wanting to get a few nice standard non-tri meeces, as I've let my population of those dwindle down to a few old does. she will be named Nathanielle, in honor of my husband, Nate (Nathan), whose birthday it is today. Pictures will be taken later. she's an intriguing looking little girlie.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Can't wait to see pics xxx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here she is:













I'm wondering if the tri genes have finally made their way into the pet stores. And I'm wondering if she's pregnant.


----------



## vicky1804 (Feb 19, 2009)

She gorgeous im not expert but she looks preggers in the first picture. Also is it just me or is she also odd eyed? One red, one black?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

She's an odd eye!?


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

shes pregnant or very over weight, i'd give her 21 days and if theres no babas diet time lol


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I want an odd eye. . . 
Well. I -have- one. But you really can't tell. He's got one ruby eye, and one pink eye, but they're almost the same colour. :lol:


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Aww pretty mousie!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You noticed!! Yes, she is odd-eyed, something I didn't even notice until I got her home. I didn't handle a lot, what with her being preggers; just enough to get the photos. She's a very sweet girlie who probably just wasn't handled much by her former owner. I was really surprised when I looked the pix. I think she's a very diluted brindled mouse, as it's quite unlikely (but not impossible) that she is a tri. I had thought tri, originally, because I thought she had red eyes, but now that I see she's odd-eyed... The store employee said she was pregnant and I hope so too. It's hard to tell in these pix, but she has that saddlebaggy kind of thing going on in front of her haunches...and she seems to have longish hair, the type that I call caracul, whee the hairs are curved without being actually curly. Her fur kind of feathers out in layers, something you can see in the first photo where she's standing against the glass. I haven't taken on a pet store mousie in quite a awhile, but I'm thrilled to have her.

Weird and improbable.

Nathanielle has been shorted to Nella as a nickname.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't think she's caracul. 
I'm pretty sure she is angora though.

If she were caracul, her whiskers would also be curly.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

OK. What, if anything does one call that kind of curvy hair? If that's angora, I love it! I always thought angora was very fine and thick, extra soft, with really long guard hairs.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

She looks absolutely lovely - here is hoping that her babies are as sweet natured as her too!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Curly hair, is usually rex. If it's long and curly, it's texel.

Angora can be anywhere from 1/8 inch longer than usual, to several inches longer than usual hair length!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Actually upon another inspection, I don't think she's angora. :?

I guess it looked strange before for some reason, but I think she's just got a thick, standard coat.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, she's obviously not a rex. Her coat is nice and thick, though, you're right about that. But I still think there's something other than plain short hair. It may not be something that's been standardized.

Whatever you'd call her kind of coat, I really, really like it. It's not a regular short coat or even a regular long haired coat. If there's no name for it, I'll just make one up! Cus I likes it.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

She's a discombobulamouse!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

She's a curious little moozie that's for certain. I thought so even before I spotted the odd eyes. she's a puzzle that I will enjoy trying to sort out.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

She's pretty.
She doesnt really look tri to me, she looks more like a diluted brindled. Her coat looks like a thick standard to me


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, diluted brindle is more likely.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

If you are having all this fun guessing what she is, just think of all the fun when the babies come along


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

But, of course!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

looks rather pregnant to me hunni xx


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

At least in the US there is no way tri would be in a pet store. Possibley in your country, but not here.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't think Nella's pregnant. Her size hasn't changed a bit since I brought her home. And I think she may have a tumor as there's a little lump behind her left leg. I need to do a closer examination, but I think it might be a cyst, not a tumor.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Rhasputin said:


> I want an odd eye. . .
> Well. I -have- one. But you really can't tell. He's got one ruby eye, and one pink eye, but they're almost the same colour. :lol:


me to,it my hearts desire.I've bred one and it just never thrived once weaned :evil: such a shame if your lucky pet store find has a tumour,I hope she hasn't.I would have been thrilled if I had discovered her in a shop.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm going to breed her after quarantine because, if it's cancer, pregnancy may put it into remission.


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

Why would you breed a mouse that has known history of cancer?


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

it doesnt have a known history of cancer, the mouse is either pregnant or has cancer she brought it from a petstore


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Very cute mousie  never seen this colour before


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Many mousies here in the US are susceptible to cancer, usually mammary. We don't have the long history of lineages in which this has been bred out as is the general rule in England. Does are most susceptible because of the short estrus cycle. Corn also seems to be a factor, and I have my meeces on a corn free diet. Whether it's the corn itself or contaminant from mold like aflatoxins and such, is not really known. The reason I'd breed her would be an attempt to see if her odd-eyedness is inheritable. I have one adult male and one young buck off that one, who have odd-eyes.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Corn, soy, and wheat in the U.S. are bad for mice as they can also cause a host of other issues, including sterility.


----------

